# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  Borse Di Studio

## Nemesis

Dove vanno inseriti. nel modello studi di settore di un professionista, i compensi erogati ad un tirocinante sotto forma di borsa di studio?
E' corretto assimilarli a quelli di lavoro dipendente, a quelli per collaborazioni coordinate e continuative o lasciarli negli altri costi?
E, corrispondentemente, a livello di personale addetto all'attività, detto tirocinante va inserito? In quale campo del quadro A?
Grazie a chi vorrà intervenire ... le istruzioni ai questionari nulla dicono e anche su Internet non ho trovato nulla di specifico, seppur dopo una ricerca rapida.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Se le istruzioni non dicono nulla, occorre procedere per logica.
Innanzitutto occorre sapere avere certezza che tipo di rapporto è, se di co.co.co o dipendente, e quindi inserire tale spesa nel rigo corrispondente.
Il rigo "altri costi" lo escluderei. 
Più difficile è l'inserimento o meno del borsista nel quadro A, se ed in quanto esso determina un innalzamento del reddito presunto. Io lo inserirei solo se non ci sono variazioni, giusto per cautelarmi, in caso contrario occorrerebbe sapere con certezza cosa si intende per "personale addetto": a rigor di logica, io non considererei i tirocinanti facenti parte della forza-lavoro. 
ciao   

> Dove vanno inseriti. nel modello studi di settore di un professionista, i compensi erogati ad un tirocinante sotto forma di borsa di studio?
> E' corretto assimilarli a quelli di lavoro dipendente, a quelli per collaborazioni coordinate e continuative o lasciarli negli altri costi?
> E, corrispondentemente, a livello di personale addetto all'attività, detto tirocinante va inserito? In quale campo del quadro A?
> Grazie a chi vorrà intervenire ... le istruzioni ai questionari nulla dicono e anche su Internet non ho trovato nulla di specifico, seppur dopo una ricerca rapida.

----------


## Nemesis

> Se le istruzioni non dicono nulla, occorre procedere per logica.
> Innanzitutto occorre sapere avere certezza che tipo di rapporto è, se di co.co.co o dipendente, e quindi inserire tale spesa nel rigo corrispondente.
> Il rigo "altri costi" lo escluderei. 
> Più difficile è l'inserimento o meno del borsista nel quadro A, se ed in quanto esso determina un innalzamento del reddito presunto. Io lo inserirei solo se non ci sono variazioni, giusto per cautelarmi, in caso contrario occorrerebbe sapere con certezza cosa si intende per "personale addetto": a rigor di logica, io non considererei i tirocinanti facenti parte della forza-lavoro. 
> ciao

  
Concordo con la logica, tuttavia credo che se inserisco il costo nel campo corrispondente ai collaboratori senza indicare collaboratori nel quadro A la cosa appaia palesemente incoerente. Visto che di fatto si tratta di praticantato e quindi non vi sono progetti specifici o particolare autonomia, e vista la presenza di un altro dipendente, forse sarebbe meno penalizzante aumentare semplicemente il costo del personale dipendente mantenendo l'indicazione del solo dipendente vero e proprio. Che ne pensate?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non so fino a che punto sia corretto parlare di "dipendente" nel caso di tirocinante ...    

> Concordo con la logica, tuttavia credo che se inserisco il costo nel campo corrispondente ai collaboratori senza indicare collaboratori nel quadro A la cosa appaia palesemente incoerente. Visto che di fatto si tratta di praticantato e quindi non vi sono progetti specifici o particolare autonomia, e vista la presenza di un altro dipendente, forse sarebbe meno penalizzante aumentare semplicemente il costo del personale dipendente mantenendo l'indicazione del solo dipendente vero e proprio. Che ne pensate?

----------


## Nemesis

Indubbiamente non lo è ... ma l'alternativa è considerarlo un collaboratore (e incrementare conseguentemente l'organico dello studio di un'unità con riflessi negativi sul reddito richiesto) o considerarlo un altro costo "insensibile" ai fini del calcolo, scelta indubbiamente conveniente ma, come tu stesso hai rilevato, sconsigliabile perchè contestabile.
Il quesito nasce appunto dal fatto che nessuna soluzione appare totalmente soddisfacente, e speravo che qualcuno avesse avuto lo stesso problema e avesse magari qualche risoluzione, interpello o qualcosa del genere in cui l'Agenzia delle Entrate esprimeva una sua posizione in merito.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ma è legittima la retribuzione di un tirocinante che non sia un rimborso spese ?   

> Indubbiamente non lo è ... ma l'alternativa è considerarlo un collaboratore (e incrementare conseguentemente l'organico dello studio di un'unità con riflessi negativi sul reddito richiesto) o considerarlo un altro costo "insensibile" ai fini del calcolo, scelta indubbiamente conveniente ma, come tu stesso hai rilevato, sconsigliabile perchè contestabile.
> Il quesito nasce appunto dal fatto che nessuna soluzione appare totalmente soddisfacente, e speravo che qualcuno avesse avuto lo stesso problema e avesse magari qualche risoluzione, interpello o qualcosa del genere in cui l'Agenzia delle Entrate esprimeva una sua posizione in merito.

----------

